# [Help] with finding classical piece in chef's table please



## LKKeith (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, Ive just started the show chef's table and i love the classical pieces they use. But i can't seem to shazam or soundhound those and they didnt update it on imdb. Tried to search with every keyword on google, but unfortunately with no results. So i hoped if anyone on this forum knows the classical piece on de series *Chef's Table* season 1 episode 2 at 22.00 min (at netflix)? If youve downloaded it, it should be around that mark also. I would be so happy if someone would recognise this piece. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No Netflix, sorry can't help.


----------



## LKKeith (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I recorded the sound (and video) on my phone. But i dont know how to upload it to you. But im willing to send it via whatsapp or something since where both from the netherlands. Or maybe via e-mail


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

The music OP is looking for I believe is Shostakovich.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A number of posts that were inappropriate (and responses to those posts) were deleted.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

LKKeith said:


> Hello everyone, Ive just started the show chef's table and i love the classical pieces they use. But i can't seem to shazam or soundhound those and they didnt update it on imdb. Tried to search with every keyword on google, but unfortunately with no results. So i hoped if anyone on this forum knows the classical piece on de series *Chef's Table* season 1 episode 2 at 22.00 min (at netflix)? If youve downloaded it, it should be around that mark also. I would be so happy if someone would recognise this piece. Thanks!


This required a bit of sleuthing. The piece is almost definitely by Max Richter. He is credited with writing his adaptation of Vivaldi's 4 Seasons (Winter 1) for Season 1, Episode 2 'Dan Barber episode'. A bit of a wrinkle is that I can't find a solo piano part of that adaptation which I believe is for orchestra and yet, the piece you mentioned at 22 min is for solo piano.

However, Max Richter has a very distinctive style and if that piano piece isn't by Max Richter, I'll eat my keyboard! Support for my certainty can be found in his iconic (and beautiful) theme from the series 'The Leftovers' which bears a marked similarity with that piece at 22 minutes:


----------



## LKKeith (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you very much for your time and effort!



DaveM said:


> A bit of a wrinkle is that I can't find a solo piano part of that adaptation which I believe is for orchestra and yet, the piece you mentioned at 22 min is for solo piano.


Do you have the name of the original piece then?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

LKKeith said:


> Thank you very much for your time and effort!
> Do you have the name of the original piece then?


I'm afraid not. It is a very short piano solo lasting about 55 seconds. Near as I can tell, it is uncredited. From what I can tell, music from at least 3 composers was used in that episode. In the credits, besides the credit to Max Richter, there is one for Danilo Stankovic for a 1 minute piano piece called A Dream Come True, but I listened to it on his website and it isn't the piece in question.


----------



## LKKeith (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeh Max richter and Danilo Stankovic were the ones i saw credited on imdb. Ahh too bad it isnt part of a bigger piece. Well thanks again for the effort!


----------

